# TTM Guitars- Stay well away



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think most people on this board would be sensible enough not to buy one of these guitars, but just in case you aren't let me share my experience with you.

At first TTM were great, they replied to my emails quickly and we agreed on a price for a custom Devastator. The agreement was that I would pay in 3 installments- they would start building the guitar when they recieved my first and ship it out to me when they recieved my final. No problems so far.

I was promised build pictures and updates but after three weeks I had heard nothing. Sent them an email asking if any progress had been made. I got no reply. Bear in mind everytime I had emailed them previous to this, I had a response within 24 hours.

I gave it a couple of weeks, then decided to email them again. I got back "We will have some progress pictures soon". Another week went by- nothing.

Emailed them yet again and I was promised pictures for the very next day. I got back nothing after two weeks, so I decided to ask for my money back. I explained that if I had no evidence that my guitar was being built, I'm not interested. I work hard for my money and as I'm only 17 and have shit wages, I don't get a lot of it. 

Guess what? I had no fucking response. That was six weeks ago. I emailed them today being extremely blunt and asking for the money I paid to be sent back in my brothers paypal account. It should be here within the next 72 hours.

I would advise anyone to stay well away from this company. Their customer service is piss-poor and I think most of us saw CrushingAnvil's thread on the one he recieved


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 22, 2009)

It's unfortunate that this happens. Customers need to be satisfied, not left in the dark.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was never impressed with something about them. When I hear "american made custom guitar" I really shouldn't hear anything under $1,000. I know it sucks, but you usually get what you pay for 

We really should get threads about TMM stickied, as to keep all the potential buyers we possibly can as far away as possible


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm selling mine. In all honesty It would be a nice guitar with new components and steel wool'd frets and a tung oiled neck but why the fuck should I put the work in when it's the guitar company's duty to make the guitar play nice straight off the shelf.

By the way mine was second hand but It was made in January 2009 so It's only Three Quarters of a year old.

They're a bunch of corner-cutting-cunts!


----------



## drmosh (Sep 23, 2009)

asking for progress pics after only 3 weeks seems a bit soon to be honest. I assume they are not only building your guitar.
But since you haven't received any pictures since then, and have no evidence of any work having been done, you have a right to be worried


----------



## Demeyes (Sep 23, 2009)

drmosh said:


> asking for progress pics after only 3 weeks seems a bit soon to be honest. I assume they are not only building your guitar.
> But since you haven't received any pictures since then, and have no evidence of any work having been done, you have a right to be worried


Yeah, I'd agree that looking for pictures that soon might have been a bit much but seeing as you waited so long then you were fair enough.
Did you tell them you were 17? I would never do that as they would be more inclined to take your emails less seriously then.


----------



## thesimo (Sep 23, 2009)

try going 13 months with no pics for a Ran...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 23, 2009)

thesimo said:


> try going 13 months with no pics for a Ran...





Why am I laughing?


----------



## Harry (Sep 23, 2009)

This sucks to hear about man. Hopefully the money does get paid back as promised.


----------



## thesimo (Sep 23, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why am I laughing?



it did however work out well, as I could just forget about it without pictures of what i cant have for 8 months showing up


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 23, 2009)

drmosh said:


> asking for progress pics after only 3 weeks seems a bit soon to be honest. I assume they are not only building your guitar.
> But since you haven't received any pictures since then, and have no evidence of any work having been done, you have a right to be worried



Meh, they should have them, they don't make the bodies or necks as far as I know. I'm betting Chinese, like Halo.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 23, 2009)

In my defence, I didn't ask for pictures after 3 weeks. I was promised them, I just asked if any progress had been made.


----------



## Lacool (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought a Slayer off the Australian Distributors of these guitars, got it real cheap cause they were getting out of them, guitar was nothing flash but for the money I paid it was adequate, took a bit of setting up. The guy who sold it to me said they had been ripped off by TTM cause they had ordered a Mark Kendall when they first came out ages ago, paid the money up front, they never saw it, never got their money back. He said they sent emails but just got excuses and promises. Pretty bad when they do that to their own distributors. Maybe he thinks Australia is far enough away not worry about a bad reputation.


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 5, 2009)

They're always pimpin' on the Ibanez listings on the 'bay.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 5, 2009)

what... That sounds pretty much like EVERY luthier.. Good luck finding one that has "good customer service" for under $3K


----------



## ttmsrfake1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Are the TTM's supposedly made in California, USA still made in China? I have referrals stating that some if not all TTM guitars are primarily made in China. Please contact me for more information. Not sure what is going on now with the company, but my guitar I purchased from the company was almost 100 percent made in China, per my contacts, and another source. Im very upset about this, and should all owners of TTM guitars. From what Ive been told, this guitar company has been screwing people, sayimng made in the USA, but actually mostly made in CHINA. BUYER BEWARE


----------



## Keith Van Gilder (Oct 6, 2018)

I see all these posts are some odd number of years old. Let it be known that during this time period TTM was owned by someone other than the original owner/founder Lance Benedict. This guy that Lance sold the company to was a bit of a douche.
Lance has since taken the company back. All TTM guitars are now 100% made in the USA using the finest materials and hardware available. They are REAL quality instruments now. I can attest to this because I own and play a TTM Devastator daily. I've posted a picture of it below.
Just take a look at the line up of artists playing TTMs now and what they are saying about them. Check them out at their website. You can also find them on Facebook & Twitter.
No bullshit here, TTM is making some of the finest quality guitars you'll find anywhere for any price.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 6, 2018)

Keith Van Gilder said:


> I see all these posts are some odd number of years old. Let it be known that during this time period TTM was owned by someone other than the original owner/founder Lance Benedict. This guy that Lance sold the company to was a bit of a douche.
> Lance has since taken the company back. All TTM guitars are now 100% made in the USA using the finest materials and hardware available. They are REAL quality instruments now. I can attest to this because I own and play a TTM Devastator daily. I've posted a picture of it below.
> Just take a look at the line up of artists playing TTMs now and what they are saying about them. Check them out at their website. You can also find them on Facebook & Twitter.
> No bullshit here, TTM is making some of the finest quality guitars you'll find anywhere for any price.
> View attachment 64386


yeah okay mr necrobumping shill


----------



## Keith Van Gilder (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh, OK dude. I have no idea what that comment is supposed to mean. I guess you're TRYING to mock me. Whatever....some people are just haters I guess.
God bless ya anyway.


----------

